# Something to lighten the tone :-)



## privatebydesign (Apr 27, 2014)

Thought this might lighten the tone a touch for a few of us and it is all Canon gear 

Meerkats!


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2014)

LOL ;D They are so cute.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 27, 2014)

LOL! They remind me of my rats. Can't wait till Monday...


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 27, 2014)

i like how they just sit on him ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Wow, that is so cool! I thought it would be hard enough taking shots with a meerkat on ones head, but on the end of the lens? 
Thank you for sharing this privatebydesign. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Menace (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for putting a smile on my face - so cute


----------



## Vivid Color (Apr 27, 2014)

Really cute video! And how much fun would it be to do that! 

But when I see videos like this, I always wonder about the photographer who did the filming and wish that person would be seen and acknowledged, even briefly. Some videos do this, some don't.


----------



## zim (Apr 27, 2014)

wonderful thanks for posting


----------



## Joe M (Apr 27, 2014)

My wife and I loved watching these critters on Meerkat Manor. Even though you know they are so tiny, it was always easy to lose sight of the fact until the crew filming them would enter the picture. And boy, flower was just ruthless.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 27, 2014)

Adorable animals. Thanks for the smile that gave me the video.


----------



## Roo (Apr 27, 2014)

Great!! Thanks for sharing. I thought that lens was heavy enough without a meerkat on it. It reminded me of Monty Python's Meaning of Life, Maitre d' - And finally, a wafer thin mint...


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing a smile inducing vid. They are quite the little characters.


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Apr 28, 2014)

Amazing creatures. I'm surprised they're so friendly. Glad there was a link to the still frames. They really turned out better than I thought.


----------

